
Mapped: Where locals and tourists take pictures in 136 cities (2010-2013) - bookofjoe
https://www.flickr.com/photos/walkingsf/sets/72157624209158632/with/4671594023/
======
mtmail
Eric (the author) built a tool to add dots to maps at scale. To say it's
powerful would be an understatement
[https://github.com/mapbox/tippecanoe](https://github.com/mapbox/tippecanoe)

[http://geohipster.com/2017/08/07/eric-fischer-may-yet-
object...](http://geohipster.com/2017/08/07/eric-fischer-may-yet-objective-
measure-goodness-places-havent-found-yet/)

